# BBC Food Website to close



## Silversage

I know there are a lot of Brits on this site.  I just saw this and thought y'all may want to know, especially if you're followers of the site.

BBC Food website to close | Eat Your Books


----------



## GotGarlic

They clarified that they will not be deleting the recipes. 


> Brits were outraged, and more than 180,000 people signed a petition to save the site. Following the outcry, the network has now clarified what will happen to its robust recipe archive: "We are glad that so many people care so much about all our content. But just to be clear, we have never said we'd delete all the recipes and nor will we," a BBC spokesperson said. "We currently have two websites and we'll move to one. The recipes you love will still be available and we'll migrate as much of the content as possible to the BBC Good Food website. So you'll still be able to carry on baking and cooking with the BBC."



http://www.eater.com/2016/5/19/11713382/bbc-food-recipes-shut-down


----------

